# I found the needle in the haystack



## Skramer360 (6 mo ago)

We have needed a small tractor at our place, 18 acres mixed woods and field, for a lot of years, but I could never afford to buy one. I also worked for over 20 years for a company with a rental fleet of equipment that I could take home any time I needed. About 4 years ago I left that job and didn't have access to the equipment any longer. I started looking casually for a CUT about a year or two ago, but the $14k to $16k for a used one with a loader like I wanted still had me stymied. Back in July I saw a New Holland TC30 for sale for a great price, but it didn't have a loader. I know everyone says don't buy a tractor without a loader, but I did anyway.








It had a deck I didn't need, so I took it off.








Then I realized how difficult and expensive it was going to be to get a loader. I kept looking at tractor breakers and marketplace etc. Then my wife tells me she wants me to find a loader for the tractor as her Christmas present to me. She is a great lady and I love her to death. I contacted Long Lane Tractor in Pennsylvania and they had an Ansung NTC30 that would fit my TC30 and they would take my unneeded deck on trade. It was almost 1400 miles round trip and two days, but now I have the tractor and loader we need.
















Sorry for the longwindedness, I just wanted to share the story.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Congratulations… a nice looking small rig. As they say..good things come to those that wait. B


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day Skramer360,

I'm curious as to the maximum load you can lift and carry safely with the rear boom shown in your photos? [I presume it _is_ for lifting.]

Jim
Ballarat, Victoria
Australia


----------



## Skramer360 (6 mo ago)

NTSOG said:


> G'day Skramer360,
> 
> I'm curious as to the maximum load you can lift and carry safely with the rear boom shown in your photos? [I presume it _is_ for lifting.]
> 
> ...


Yes, it is for lifting. If you look closely, there are two lifting loops. The one at the end is rated for 500lbs and the one that is closer to the tractor is rated at 1000lbs. I picked up a log of about 800lbs with the higher rated one easily. That was before I had a loader and I did have to anchor the front of the tractor because it was lifting it off the ground. One nice thing about the boom poles is that they are pretty inexpensive. I picked this one up for $75 used on Facebook marketplace. Even new around here I've seen them less than $200.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day Skramer360,

That is a very useful tool to have and bought for $ peanuts too! I didn't notice the second lifting point initially, but that makes sense. It, combined with your new front-end loader, will give you great flexibility. Just keep your front wheels on the ground.

Jim


----------



## Major T (28 d ago)

Nice looking machine. Congrats.


----------



## redraptor (2 mo ago)

Wow, that loader looks sturdy!


----------



## Skramer360 (6 mo ago)

redraptor said:


> Wow, that loader looks sturdy!


I haven't had a chance to use it much yet, but it seems to be built very well, the welds all look great and the steel is nice and beefy. Long Lane tractor had a New Holland 7308 for sale, but I actually wanted the Ansung because it has the skid steer quick attach standard and I will eventually want a set of forks for it.


----------



## Will S (11 mo ago)

You did very good with your amazing find.!
You also did good in finding a loader for the Ford.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Sounds like a crazy bit of luck!! Congrats!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Congrats. Persistence can pay off.


----------

